# Sigma vs tamron telephoto questions



## Winona (Nov 21, 2018)

looking at Tamrom 18-400mm and Sigma 100-400. Or if I can find a good deal on refurbished Canon 100-400 that would be my choice. I don’t really see any other choices. 

With the Tamron vs Sigma....anybody use these and have a preference? Most of the time this will be for deer, eagles, Fox- whatever I find. I will also be in YNP this summer, and although would love a 600, it is too much $ for the 2 weeks of use. And I think too heavy. I have neck arthritis and just carrying the camera around bothers it. 

I also plan to get the 18-135 Canon. Is the 18-400 Tamron too much zoom? Not sure how I want to explain that question. I just wonder why they choose 18-400 and not 100-400 like the others? 

I currently use a T2i, but once I save enough get a 80D. I figured I would get the lenses for now so I can start enjoying them.
Thanks! And Happy Thanksgiving. Although out my window it looks like Christmas!


----------



## ac12 (Nov 21, 2018)

In general, the longer the zoom range the less the image quality.  That said, I do not know about the 18-400 ultra-zoom, you have to look up the reviews.  Optical technology keeps advancing, and the superzooms of today is the SciFi zoom of yesteryear.
Tamron does make a 100-400 lens.  And it has an optional tripod foot, which the Sigma lens does not have.

You don't have to buy a lens for your vacation, you can rent one.  Though you need to check the rates for a 2 week rental.

Get a different strap, and use it cross shoulder.  That eliminates the pull on your neck from a strap around your neck, and the camera on you chest pulling down on your neck.  I changed straps, and it makes a big difference with a heavy camera+lens.

Another alternative, change camera systems.
Get a micro 4/3 camera (Olympus or Panasonic).  A 100-300 zoom would be like a 135-400 zoom on your T2, but much smaller and lighter.


----------



## Winona (Nov 21, 2018)

Not sure how I missed the Tamron 100-400. Thanks. Thanks for the information on lighter cameras, etc. I know my neck will only get worse.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 21, 2018)

Winona said:


> Thanks for the information on lighter cameras, etc. I know my neck will only get worse.



Definitely look into a new strap.
I use the Peak Slide on my Nikon D7200 and the Slide Lite on my smaller Olympus EM1.
Optech and Black Rapid are 2 other brands that I know of.
You have to study how they are used and hold the camera, as they may or may not work for you.


----------



## slat (Nov 21, 2018)

I just got the Tamron 100-400. I have been satisfied with it so far. It's the heaviest lens I have but it isn't so heavy that I can't walk around with it or hand hold it . It can be used as a turn to zoom or a push pull.


----------



## Winona (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks Slat. It is good to here you like the Tamron. After looking at many reviews, I have decided on that as well. To me the pictures were clearer, but AF for tracking moving objects is supposed to be better than Sigma. But, many people were happier with Sigma. Refurbed Canons are still 1k. I wish there was a BF sale, but not for the Tamron.


----------



## beagle100 (Dec 5, 2018)

Winona said:


> Thanks Slat. It is good to here you like the Tamron. After looking at many reviews, I have decided on that as well. To me the pictures were clearer, but AF for tracking moving objects is supposed to be better than Sigma. But, many people were happier with Sigma. Refurbed Canons are still 1k. I wish there was a BF sale, but not for the Tamron.



I've heard the new Tamron 100-400 is pretty good but for wildlife also look at the Sigma 150-600 "C" 
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## cooltouch (Dec 6, 2018)

There's also the older Sigma "Bigma," the big and heavy 50-500 brute that's been around for a while now. Prices on the Bigmas have come way down after the introduction of newer lenses. I've never shot with a Bigma, but I've seen a lot of images by others who knew how to use it and all I can say is it provided absolutely stunningly sharp photos. I'm a big Tamron fan, but I gotta say that it seems Sigma is able to muster some serious optical quality with their big zooms.

If you don't need 500mm or 600mm, Sigma also made/makes one that is, I believe, 120-400mm. I've also seen shots taken with this lens that were top notch. I would imagine that one could pick up one of these for considerably less than what Bigmas are selling for.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 6, 2018)

older sigma lenses are trash; optically and build.  The reason they are so cheap now is because everyone sold them off when the 150-600s came out.

I'd look at the first gen 150-600 of either sigma or tamron.


----------



## cooltouch (Dec 7, 2018)

Search: sigma 50-500 | Flickr
Search: sigma 120-400 | Flickr


----------



## Torbjorn Jonsson (Dec 7, 2018)

I got the new Sigma 100-400 (from 2017) and get good result with 550D/T2i as well as with M50. Awesome colors and sharp at all focal lengths. Some crops enclosed from JPEGs SOC.

Good luck


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 7, 2018)

I gave up on giant heavy zooms a while ago and never looked back......


----------



## Torbjorn Jonsson (Dec 7, 2018)

Lens + body = 1.7 kg for Sigma/M50 (or 550D) combination. If you need 400 mm focal length, I believe this is quite decent.


----------



## Winona (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Santa(me) brought me an early gift. Canon 80D, 18-135, and Tamron 100-400. I did not go with a 600 because of the weight. I think the 400 will be good. Now I just need time to unpackage and play! Beautiful conditions yesterday and today with lots of fresh snow, but I haven’t had a second to call my own!


----------



## slat (Dec 9, 2018)

I ordered a tripod mount from ebay for mine. If I remember right it was $34.44 plus tax. I had it in 2 or 3 days from order. It fits and works fine. Just thought I'd share in case you were interested in one at a better price.


----------



## Winona (Dec 19, 2018)

I’ll look for that! Thanks.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 2, 2019)

Winona said:


> Thanks everyone! Santa(me) brought me an early gift. Canon 80D, 18-135, and Tamron 100-400. I did not go with a 600 because of the weight. I think the 400 will be good. Now I just need time to unpackage and play! Beautiful conditions yesterday and today with lots of fresh snow, but I haven’t had a second to call my own!



that combo should work great
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

